# Daihatsu Donor



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't know of any conversions, but they're decent cars! Alot of Toyota in them...

1ltr had longer gearing too, so should be of benefit to you, with taht small motor though, keeping the transmission is a must. I'd look to spec the motor and controller a bit better to allow for upgrades maybe. Up to you.

What speed/accel is town driving? might get away with predominently using 2nd gear, maybe 3rd as well for higher speed. Have you bought components yet? Losing weight is good practice, and this car hais already got a good head start so try improve on it, and keep all that lead low down. Boot floor, wher the fuel tank is, and some in the engine bay. You'll need to beef the suspension up also, new rear springs, and the standard front susp from the 1600 is probably fine as it is specced for the heavier car.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, gearing is very tall, 1st & 2nd would probably only be used. Town limits her are 50k, 60k, and 80k in semi rural areas. I have the motor, previously used in my hillman hunter (not on the road) and an 89 Subaru L wagon,with only 5k range and 40k topspeed, using scrapyard batteries. One issue is limited space (dia 225mm max ; length 375max. so the GenDynamic is close to the biggest motor usable. I only bought this car yesterday with 6wks rego for $350au. The middle piston has compression issues, which is why it was cheap, but ideal for a donor car.The alltrax controller was a price choice. $750au. As a pensioner spare cash is rare. The previous two cars were run from forklift contactors.Nothing will happen for 2 months or so until the rego runs out. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I've heard of good DC batterieds from aircraft, as they're 24V and high spec, if you could find some of them. Otherwise salvaged forklift batteries would be OK. If you are happy with say 20Mi range and being able to maintain the 80k town limit this car has good potential. You'd need 3rd for 80k though as the motor's torque range will be limited at the voltages you talk of. Have you bought the Alltrax?

What abilities do you have, could you build a controller? Or maybe save for a Kelly controller. Motor might be worth a little bit to a refurb garage who'd replace the rings and sell it on. And hte unneccessary ancilliaries such as alternator would net some funds for the project, I expect it fits a wide range of vehicles, as is the Japanese way.

Not familiar with this rego situation in Auz, could you start preparing the vehicle, removing unnecessary parts, adn sell what you can to start saving for the conversion? Look out for forklift motors/controllers too. There are some higher voltage controllers with potential. Your motor should be ok though, has the timing been advanced?

Check the forklift thread for details.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Daihatsu Donor-No Gearbox spigot support shaft?*

Pics are of the Daihatsu gearbox.(sorry about the quality) As can be seen the front shaft does not extend into a crankshaft spigot bearing for support, so I think it is safe to assume that it must have 2 or 3 bearings internally to support the clutch driven plate. The coupling shown is the original 6 spline toothed drive from the forklift motor. Would a solid machined coupling incorporating the clutch spline and the forklift spline be ok, or should it be a flexible coupling?


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Can be solid provided your motor is properly aligned to the shaft. I'd want to keep the clutch though! I expect the motor you mention has alot more potential than it will initially be used for and you'll want more gears when you upgrade the batteries in future.

So you need an adapter hub that mounts the flywheel (lightened if possible, but not essential) and clutch assembly to your motor. I'd try use the 6 spline motor coupling as part of the adapter, maybe weld a machined hub up, and the adapter will need to be held strongly in a fixed position on the shaft to set the position of the flywheel and clutch. Clutch must be in exactly the same place as it was with the ICE, and this motor/clutch position will dictate the size etc of your adaptor plate.

Try reading a few other build threads for guidance on keeping the clutch. Glad you got that coupling with your motor, should make things easier and stronger.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks. I am trying for a similar conversion to Ben Nelson's " forkenswift". The Hillman(offroad) & th L Subaru(onroad) were both ok without a clutch and to my mind a clutch would only be necessary for traffic light drag racing. (i am 67, so I am hopefully past that stage of life) I have the original circular adaptor for the forklift tranny which is the correct diameter for the Daihatsu gearbox, so a 90mm overall length combined adaptor with the spline on each adaptor should work ok.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

OK that sounds good. Provided the modest speed targets you have I'd try build extra voltage and over-speed the motor a bit and use 2nd gear like you say. 1st will be unnecessary I feel.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Daihatsu Donor AGM heat ?*

Hi, Looking at several AGM suppliers, all say "Warranty void if mounted under bonnet". Is this only for ICE applications because of possible venting caused by engine heat ? Would there stil be a chance of this happening to an EV where there is minimum motor heat produced?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Daihatsu Donor-easy conversion.*

Hi, A suggestion for an easy donor project.Pics show rough draft of 9" fitted to 5spd man. Original mounts have been adapted to ring bracket on motor.Frame is shape of battery carrier which allows under bonnet battery height of 240mm. This has been driven off contactor with 36v. It takes 45 minutes to remove platform from the car, including batteries and wheel removal. The only tricky part is re-aligning the steering shaft spline when lifting the platform back into place. Once electric motor is installed removal involves only the strut bolts, two brake hoses, batteries and cables, chassis earth strap, steering uni, 4 platform bolts and then lowering the assembly using a flat 180x50 timber underneath the platform. This allows for easy maintenance. The Gen Dynamics 9" is 12" long, but there is room for a 15" long by 11" diameter. The cutout in the platform at the front of the motor was unneccessary for the 12", but would be needed for a longer motor. The dream is to interchange the platform into a road-going car when I'm rich


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Poprock it is looking very good sir! What are the motor specs? What are your plans for powering it? Are you looking to use a forklift controller? I assume the motor is from a forklift.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

"_Planned conversion is General Dynamics 9" 36v forklift motor running an Alltrax 72/45 with 6x12v fla marine deep cycle". _
_*Project on hold at the moment. My 89 year old Mum has taken ill, so time is scarce. Will concentrate on cleaning and painting platform & parts until health issue for Mum resolved either way. Will keep in touch.*_


----------

